# Most prepper-like video game?



## NoahGoldFox (Sep 3, 2013)

I am a gamer and slight prepper, and im wondering what game you have played that most accurately reminds you of what its like to be a prepper. ^_^ ::redsnipe::


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

None because you can't come back to life.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

First, I wanna say that I'm honored that a young man as yourself is actively jumping into prepping. I had to go check your posts, I knew you sounded familiar.
As far as gaming, i haven't even heard of a "prep real game", maybe, you could make some money, I don't know anything about programing or game making, except that there's ALOT of MONEY to be made.
If I was your age(14 right?), I would definately enjoy some game time, but when weather permits, get outside, practice tying knots, practice starting "safe fires", and just have fun.
I don't know where you live, if you hunt, or have access to some wilderness, but I understand your young, and am gonna give you the best advice I can offer- DONT SMOKE. Dont try drugs, I know, at 14 I made so many mistakes, and just wish I would have followed that advice. BEST Wishes.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> First, I wanna say that I'm honored that a young man as yourself is actively jumping into prepping. I had to go check your posts, I knew you sounded familiar.
> As far as gaming, i haven't even heard of a "prep real game", maybe, you could make some money, I don't know anything about programing or game making, except that there's ALOT of MONEY to be made.
> If I was your age(14 right?), I would definately enjoy some game time, but when weather permits, get outside, practice tying knots, practice starting "safe fires", and just have fun.
> I don't know where you live, if you hunt, or have access to some wilderness, but I understand your young, and am gonna give you the best advice I can offer- DONT SMOKE. Dont try drugs, I know, at 14 I made so many mistakes, and just wish I would have followed that advice. BEST Wishes.


Well said. At 14 I was playin Duck Hunt and Super Mario bros on Nintendo some but was mostly outdoors. Like DEEBO said, games are fun and all but instead of tryin g to put gaming and prepping together. You might want to separate them. Spend some time "gaming" then get outside and practice some survival and bushcraft skills. Maybe joint he Civil Air Patrol or something to get you involved. I joined it in school and loved it. We did all kinds of cool stuff including flying. Just don't spend too much time online and in the house watching television!! There are so many more fun and interesting things you can be doing!!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Totally WoW, man! You get to forage, blacksmith and make cool leather armor. Plus, you get to fly on dragons, which of course will come in handy once the radiation mutations start.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Fallout games aren't bad, especially New Vegas on hardcore where you have to actually drink water, sleep, etc. I've heard of a good zombie survival game, but I don't remember what it is called at the moment. According to some friends that played it, you have to worry about resource allocation, supply and food gathering, as well as social interactions between members of your group.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with Alpha-17.

Fallout 3 is closest to prepping. Post-nuclear-apocalypse and post-humankind-holocaust survival in an environment laden with nuclear fallout (hence the name); raiders who roam the wasteland looking to kill you and steal your stuff; the need to forage for food, water, medicine, ammo, weapons that function, and bartering for items you need with post-economic collapse coin of the realm. You need to discern between friend and foe, combat or evasion, sniping versus close quarters, alliances versus lone wolf tactics, and how you play the game (literally, karma points) determines the next phases of the game itself as well as the final outcome. There are people who gather and barter (traders); people with medical skills that can patch you up (for barter fees); slavers who kidnap people and sell them into labor camps to be used as slave labor; mercenaries who are paid by hidden agenda elites to kill you; mutated creatures and wild animals that attack you as a food source; and hidden stashes of supplies that are cached in burned out ruins of the pre-apocalyptic society.

The setting is the nuclear aftermath of a Sino-American (China versus USA) global thermonuclear war that destroys the world that once was, and people survived by living in hidden fallout shelter bunkers, emerging into a world gone mad as surface dwellers fight to survive.

The most interesting part is the karma component - you can kill anything that moves, but you may wipe out allies who can save you later otherwise; you can steal but it turns locals hostile, who otherwise may have helped you; and the more people you render aid or assistance to enhances your chances to survive - because today's mercy shown by you may become tomorrow's salvation or rescue...when the one you allowed to live shows up with friends to help you survive a firefight, give you medical treatment, or hand you that special weapon they were saving for all these years after their weapons collecting husband passed away....

Yep - that would be my choice too.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallout 3 is a good one


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Personally, I had a addiction to video games for a long time. Getting lost in virtual reality was mind numbing to me and honestly like a drug. As far as prepping with them I honestly believe they do not produce anything valuable. This is going to sound bad but I think Air-soft would be much more productive that sitting on the couch starring at a screen (Disclaimer I don't play air-soft).

Video games a good for hand eye coordination but that is even in a limited amount. I think the time would be much better spent doing things in reality vs staring at a screen. just my 2 cents


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup, I have Fallout 3 and Fallout 3 New Vegas. Both are fun post apocalyptic games.


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

They're making a Mad Max for PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I liked Homefront (Invaded by North Korea story line). A majority of the game was urban fighting, part of the story line involved what we would consider small prepping communities. The game was sort of short though. But you should be outside practicing your skills, running around, and inside doing homework and researching skills you're interested in learning with the "OCCASIONAL" game time. 

They're fun dude, no doubt, but keep your sessions short. There is nothing you'll ever play that will even remotely come close to the experiences of real world learning. I wrote an article for a website several years ago called "Generation X-Box". One of the points I touched on was the ability to control millions of dollars of the latest and greatest military technology, command men and save the world, all from the comfort and warmth of your living room while mom makes you a sandwich. Realizing, in a real world environment, hot or cold, wet or dry, being uncomfortable, sore and hungry, how hard it can be to function in that environment, is invaluable. 

My best piece of advice to you is enjoy the games you play, don't absorb yourself into them completely, and go outside to practice. And don't be a fair weather prepper either. Practice in all types of weather and learn what you're capable of, what you need, when you can function and when you can't.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned, the best prepper-like game is a no limit Texas holdem tournament. The game is about survival, and one mistake and you're dead. The object is to accumulate resources (chips) and have enough to live comfortably during each phase of the tournament.

The first hour of any tournament is a blood bath, with brave but clueless people taking insane risks in order to survive. Most don't. There is a saying in poker that holds true for preppers as well, "You can't win a tournament in the first hour, but you can damn sure lose one."

The odd thing about poker tournaments is the you can do everything right and just get unlucky and die anyway.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> First, I wanna say that I'm honored that a young man as yourself is actively jumping into prepping. I had to go check your posts, I knew you sounded familiar.
> As far as gaming, i haven't even heard of a "prep real game", maybe, you could make some money, I don't know anything about programing or game making, except that there's ALOT of MONEY to be made.
> If I was your age(14 right?), I would definately enjoy some game time, but when weather permits, get outside, practice tying knots, practice starting "safe fires", and just have fun.
> I don't know where you live, if you hunt, or have access to some wilderness, but I understand your young, and am gonna give you the best advice I can offer- DONT SMOKE. Dont try drugs, I know, at 14 I made so many mistakes, and just wish I would have followed that advice. BEST Wishes.


Also a lot of money to be lost. Just ask Curt Schilling.


----------



## Casper (Nov 14, 2013)

I am Alive is a pretty good one. Only available for digital download.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Deebo said:


> First, I wanna say that I'm honored that a young man as yourself is actively jumping into prepping. I had to go check your posts, I knew you sounded familiar.
> As far as gaming, i haven't even heard of a "prep real game", maybe, you could make some money, I don't know anything about programing or game making, except that there's ALOT of MONEY to be made.
> If I was your age(14 right?), I would definately enjoy some game time, but when weather permits, get outside, practice tying knots, practice starting "safe fires", and just have fun.
> I don't know where you live, if you hunt, or have access to some wilderness, but I understand your young, and am gonna give you the best advice I can offer- DONT SMOKE. Dont try drugs, I know, at 14 I made so many mistakes, and just wish I would have followed that advice. BEST Wishes.


Well Said Deebo.. Coming from a not so wealthy childhood we could not afford video games at the time so me and my brother spent all our time out in the woods and on the river every chance we could get..build underground forts..did squirrel hunting..fishing and even had a raft made of to 100 gallon oil drums tied together.. Was a blast and learned allot that helped me with my military experience i would have latter on... Deebo hit the nail on the head


----------



## Vertebrate (Aug 5, 2014)

How about instead of a game, we use the software U.S. Marines use at the Battle Simulation Center on MCAGCC 29 Palms?

I found this thread by searching for "prepper gaming" and am sorry I have arrived so late to the conversations. However, I am happy to say that not only do I know of the ultimate prepper game, I have been looking for like minded folks to join me in using it to prep minds and doctrine. The name of the game is ArmA3 by Bohemia Interactive. I use the term "game" lightly, since in reality it is a simulator, and I was first introduced to the "game" while in the US Marines, when I was on a detail guarding the crypto key at the virtual battle center aboard the MCAGCC 29 Palms. The virtual battle center was responsible for Desert Viper, the CAX hosted by 29 Palms involving air land and sea forces, a third or more of which are actually not present on the 29 Palms range (the largest range in the Marine Corps) but in a virtual battlespace. The live forces on the ground interface with the virtual forces through comms and command. While I was on duty at the simulation center I was introduced to the training room, which was a bank of computers running VBS1. The entire detail was given a taste of virtual battle in VBS1. I was scolded by the Major for calling it a "game" at one point!

I was so fascinated by VBS1 that I looked into its background and discovered that there was a commercial product on the market called Operation Flashpoint. This title has since evolved into Armed Assault (aka. ArmA) which is now in its 3rd evolution, ArmA3.

I am inviting anyone interested in running some training scenarios (i.e. how to clear room, how to patrol a town, how to establish coms, how to deal with civilians on the battlefield, how to deal with hostile neighbors) to join me on Obsidian Portal. Obsidian Portal is a free hosting service that allows us to chat and organize sessions across the internet. I have previously tried to recruit veterans in the gaming community to no avail, and am now looking elsewhere for interested parties. My previous effort was aimed at veterans who are most likely not preppers, and can be reviewed here: https://arma3-democracy-asunder.obsidianportal.com/

The previous effort was aimed toward story telling but the truth is that I secretly wanted to recruit veterans to help me set up an online training environment for preppers. Why spend a zillion dollars on fuel and ammo and gear to go out in the desert/woods and shoot your guns at paper targets when you can spend a few bucks for a "game" that allows you to train like U.S. Marines do in the virtual battle center at 29 Palms? Please contact me if you are interested in this activity. Send me a PM.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to play one called Mule on my commodore 64.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I kind of missed out on video games because we barely had money for food but I did spend hours playing war with my friends, lots of hand-made bows and arrows, wandering through Odessa catacombs and diving into Black Sea, it's a wonder we survived most of that  I feel sorry that my girls have a much less adventurous childhood. 

I did try Civilizations V last year, very nice.. might try some games you guys mentioned above


----------

